# *Detroit*



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Would this be a good trade even though I hate Detroit. 

We trade Jamaal Tinsley, Stephen Jackson, and Ron Artest. 

In return we get Detroits Chauncey Billups, Rip Hamilton, and Tayshuan Prince .

Please leave your feedback. Peace


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Of course that trade is 'good' for Indiana.

Pity it's god-awful for Detroit. Feedback: try coming up with a more reasonable sounding trade next time, instead of one that blatantly favours your franchise.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

U shouldnt even be talking in a Pacers forum. U are a Raptors fan. JO could beat Chris Bosh anyday. I doubt the Raptors even make the playoffs next year. Peace


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> U shouldnt even be talking in a Pacers forum. U are a Raptors fan. JO could beat Chris Bosh anyday. I doubt the Raptors even make the playoffs next year. Peace


Hey you asked for feedback...and when did anyone say anything about JO vs. Bosh?:whofarted


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Would this be a good trade even though I hate Detroit.
> 
> We trade Jamaal Tinsley, Stephen Jackson, and Ron Artest.
> 
> ...


No, not a good trade for the Pacers.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

What! Dont tell me that ur a Raptors fan. They gave their franchise away when they traded VC. Lets get back to the subject of the trade. DONT LEAVE FEEDBACK PLEASE. Peace


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah that trade is bad for both sides. 

I will reserve any comments for the Aussie Raptor Fan being an Australian 
fan of American Sport that has one team left in Canada.. well he's already at a disadvantage knowledge wise... So I will cut him some slack.. :angel: :angel:


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> What! Dont tell me that ur a Raptors fan. They gave their franchise away when they traded VC. Lets get back to the subject of the trade. DONT LEAVE FEEDBACK PLEASE. Peace


Man you'e a 13-year old punk, I'm a pacers fan through and through don't question that. By the way quit posting pointless threads.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

w/e i have no clue what u just said but ok


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Trade makes no sence for either team. Also, with as much bad blood as there is between both teams, a trade with so many key players would never happen.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Makes no sense at all :no:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

To elaborate, 

Tinsley > Billlups
Artest >> Prince
Hamilton > Jackson

I'd even question that Hamilton is better than Jackson. Awful trade for the Pacers.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> U shouldnt even be talking in a Pacers forum. U are a Raptors fan. JO could beat Chris Bosh anyday. I doubt the Raptors even make the playoffs next year. Peace


I don't see any rules limiting posters to their boards.

For what it's worth, outside of the Raptors I love the Pacers, so no need for cheap shots. You asked for feedback, I gave you feedback - the same feedback all your fellow Pacer fans are giving you as well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Rhubarb said:


> I don't see any rules limiting posters to their boards.
> 
> For what it's worth, outside of the Raptors I love the Pacers, so no need for cheap shots. You asked for feedback, I gave you feedback - the same feedback all your fellow Pacer fans are giving you as well.



Great post Rhubarb. :clap: 
I like the Raps also, and C. Bosh is da man!!!

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> w/e i have no clue what u just said but ok


I'm pretty sure he called you a 13 year old punk and that you should quit posting your horrible threads

The trade idea is absolutely stupid, and no way either team does it


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK guys im sry the way I was acting. I am 100% sure that trade will never go through and was just playin around. Sry for all the trouble I caused. I also do like the Raptors because of their jerseys peace.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

horrible trade for pacers, skill wise its a bit favored to pistons but chemistry wise id screw the pacers


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

That trade is not only stupid, but wouldn't ever happen.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why would the most bitter rivals in the league swap their starting backcourt's and SF?


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why would the most bitter rivals in the league swap their starting backcourt's and SF?


 I dont know I was trying to be funny. Unless their is a one player huge trade I dont think the Pistons and Pacers are going to do anything with each other for a long time to come.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

No reason for either team to do this deal. It wouldn't make either team better, it would just make things more confusing.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

how do you think detroit fans would respond to seeing ron artest and stephen jackson in detroit for 41 games per year?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> U shouldnt even be talking in a Pacers forum. U are a Raptors fan.


People can post in any forum that they want to. 



> JO could beat Chris Bosh anyday. I doubt the Raptors even make the playoffs next year.


Although you're correct about that, it's still considered baiting.

Just shut the **** up, and talk about the Pacers.

BTW, that trade sucks.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> People can post in any forum that they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok take a look at post #16 and #20 you are a little behind since you have been gone for awhile


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Ok take a look at post #16 and #20 you are a little behind since you have been gone for awhile


Next time tell everyone that you're joking in the first few posts, rather than making posts a week later saying that you were joking.

You *were not* joking. When you saw how much everyone hated the idea of the trade, you went along with them and said that it was just a joke and that there was no chance that the trade would never go down. 

Of course the trade would never go down, the Pacers had never even thought about it. It was just a trade idea of yours. So really, there was never a chance of this trade happening.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

This is a horrible trade. Could you imagine Stephen and Ron on the court. Everybody would be throwing stuff at them and pretty soon the whole crowd would be thrown out for life. Then everytime they have a Pistons game they will have to ask you for your name and look you up before you get in the palace. That would give a bad rep to the NBA. Anyone agree.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> This is a horrible trade. Could you imagine Stephen and Ron on the court. Everybody would be throwing stuff at them and pretty soon the whole crowd would be thrown out for life. Then everytime they have a Pistons game they will have to ask you for your name and look you up before you get in the palace. That would give a bad rep to the NBA. Anyone agree.


Obviously, you've changed your mind.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

You know what would be an even better trade for Indiana? John Edwards for LeBron James and a 2nd rounder. I think they should look into that one before this deal with Detroit. I feel bad for any Pacers fans over 15 years old that have to put up with some of this stuff.


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL

Ron_Artest9131 ---> Gilbert Arenas ---> Banned ---> OWNED


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kruser said:


> LOL
> 
> Ron_Artest9131 ---> Gilbert Arenas ---> Banned ---> OWNED


Ron_Artest9131---> Gilbert Arenas---> Telfair33---> Free Ron Artest---> IndianaPacersFreak31---> Banned---> OWNED

But let's not get into that again...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm not a really good tradde


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Here is the main reason that trade would NEVER EVER happen....

Chauncy and Carslisle hate each other...trust me


----------

